# double union vs single union valve



## ishak460 (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi ,

I am new to this field .May i know the difference between double union and single union valves..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

yes.."1 union"...


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Sure. That is when Local 1 installs the valve, and the union insulators put on the insulation. See, 2 unions. I hope this helps.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. 

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------

